# Murray 40504x92 project



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Got a new mower today, thinking of making it into an offroad toy, but first need to get the basics. Carb needs a new float (think I found one that will work), but it runs. Then I'll strip the deck and all of that off (if anyone needs one its for sale), then lock the transaxle maybe and some ag tires? We'll see how it progresses. Better start than my last mower I picked up that took two weeks before I heard it run.












and the last photo it's chilling with the last mower I acquired that still doesn't run 100% (needs fuel pump and tires)


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Pulled out my friend, who was using my other mower, and then got stuck later in the day and the tire fell off the bead and I had to get creative taking it back home













And after all that I made a front bumper for it which I'll probably test out tomorrow.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Put some 20" tires I had in the yard on this mower since the bead was already off on one tire. A good bit fast, they had better tread, and I had snow chains for that size tire. Had to pull my friend out again today, wish we had taken more pictures of the places we went and the places we got stuck.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Going to buy some ag tires for it tomorrow.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyone know how to make a loop on the end of a tow strap? I've been using an old broken tow strap for my lawn mowers, but it's a pain to tie it everytime. I was hoping to just make a loop to make it easy.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Got some ag tires for it today. They came with rims and were already loaded with weight. They do really good in the mud.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Forgot to take pictures of the front bumper in the daylight, here's a few crappy pictures of the mower, and my other mower


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Ran into a problem with my mower, the tires have started slipping on the rims. I had them at 8 psi, but I have to go all the way to 12 to almost eliminate the slip


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Just did an oil change, ordered a new float, took out the transaxle, ordered bearings to put in transaxle, got gear oil for the transaxle, and hopefully will be welding the spider gears tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Well broke the transaxle pulley trying to get it off. Guess I'll just have to pulley swap it.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Put a 5" pulley on the rear, 6" (deck drive) pulley on the front, 92" belt. Might need an idler pulley to hold the belt off to the side, but it clears for now.














Put a new float in the carb. Tomorrow the bearings for the transaxle arrive and I'll hopefully get it all back together and riding around.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Definitely works. Really jumpy though


----------



## cviola2005 (Feb 16, 2016)

By "jumpy" do you mean when you shift gears? If so, I know exactly what you mean.

On the first mower that I really got to messing, we swapped the pulleys with a set of 95 mustang serpentine pulleys. used the alternator pulley (about 2 1/2 inch) on the transaxle and the crankshaft pulley (about 6-7 inch) on the motor. We had to have the belt really tight for that rear pulley, but it has hysterical shifting to 2nd gear and having it pop the front tires about 18 inches off the ground!

I have plans in my head for a future project.

Those Ag tires look friggen AWESOME!!!

Forgot to add: Weld up them gears a little bit more than you think is sufficient. I welded the gears in my dedicated mower, but not too strong, and the mower broke the weld loose. Crazy thing is that the transaxle works perfectly as if its factory.

Wouldn't an LSD diff be soooo great!?


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

I had them stick welded on with a 220 welder, and the guy who did it for me welds high pressure pipe all day long. I think the weld will hold and yes it jerks you everytime you shift. I've gotten better at using the clutch.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Well a lot has happened to this mower. Accidentally jumped off a 6' cliff into a creek, mangled the trailer hitch thing pulling logs (repairing that next) knocked a lot of tires off the bead, made it a new home, and welded on a winch plate and added a winch


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Welded a new rear bumper on it































Not perfect but better than the crap it had.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Pulled the mower off a trail with my ke100 after my friend flipped it and killed it.


----------



## cviola2005 (Feb 16, 2016)

Motor shot?


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

cviola2005 said:


> Motor shot?



No, the battery was just killed from him getting it stuck and having to use the winch to pull it out then right after he flipped it and shut it off.


----------



## cviola2005 (Feb 16, 2016)

ah ok, well, killed battery is better than killed motor, tho.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

cviola2005 said:


> ah ok, well, killed battery is better than killed motor, tho.



Yes, very true. Already looking for a 12 hp Briggs for my other murray. Don't want to have to get 2.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

I think I ruined the engine today. The governor is broken and I was riding it and it lost power and blew a lot of blueish white smoke out.


----------

